# Greenhouse...



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This looks nice!

http://www.easiestgarden.com/greenhouse/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They do look nice but mine (like that) didn't make it ta fall from spring.  The wind pretty well trashed it within a few months.

So I paid the price for a better one (and love it). I have had it almost a year now ... with no real problems. I would say it has almost paid for its self. I've had greens (mixed) for a salads all winter. The green peppers and tomatoes were an extra plus.

Oh yea ... I will have broccoli very soon. (and a lot of other cool weather crops. IMHO ~ pay a little extra and get one that will last.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/greenhouse-10085/


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, the window blows non-stop here and a lot of times howls. I built a small greenhouse out of old windows, but the hail took care of that one. I'm trying to come up with a better plan. Someone said use the clear plastic roofing panels. I might try that next.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You might want to use clear on the walls and opaque on the roof. That way you do not magnify the intensity of the sun.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The folks down the road have a small greenhouse made of clear plastic roofing panels and this will be their third year using it. They only start seeds in it but he is more than happy with it.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> They do look nice but mine (like that) didn't make it ta fall from spring.  The wind pretty well trashed it within a few months.
> 
> So I paid the price for a better one (and love it). I have had it almost a year now ... with no real problems. I would say it has almost paid for its self. I've had greens (mixed) for a salads all winter. The green peppers and tomatoes were an extra plus.
> 
> ...


Andi, 
Do you heat your gh?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Andi,
> Do you heat your gh?


Sorry ... I missed this. 

Yes, I add heat on nights that the temps will below 32. I have a small propane heater that does well to keep me in tomatoes (and peppers). 

But if the cool weather tomatoes do well, then I hope that will change.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Sorry ... I missed this.
> 
> Yes, I add heat on nights that the temps will below 32. I have a small propane heater that does well to keep me in tomatoes (and peppers).
> 
> But if the cool weather tomatoes do well, then I hope that will change.


Sorry for so many questions. I am heating mine with electric heater and would rather not. What kind of propane heater do you use? I even wrapped the inside about 4' up from the ground with radiant barrier to try to curb costs. Looking for a better way to heat it at night.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If I remember right it was called a buddy heater ... but I can't find the heater I have but it is like (somewhat) this one ...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_131258-5164...t_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=&state=R#reviews_tab

It will take the 2 small 16.4 oz. tanks or the larger one. It works and I'm happy with it.

Keep in mind I also have a rain barrel (to help with heat) and also two 25 gallon water tubs. (and yes, they help also)


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

heres our $24 greenhouse.......










































.............cheap bastards ain't we?.............


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And the only problem I had was the wind ... what can I say ... 

cheap did work for a little while but in the end it went down with the wind ...

and what I had in the house at that time ...


----------

